# generac 4000G carb needed



## lostinthesauce (Mar 13, 2020)

can't find anything on this older version
If you know where to obtain such a thing do tell please
photos added in next post


----------



## tabora (Sep 6, 2018)

lostinthesauce said:


> adding photos


Your photos are too tiny to be useful; please repost the full size images and the complete model number.


----------



## ToolLover (Jan 13, 2020)

Awww, come on Tabora, can't you see good anymore and have you gave up reading minds?


----------



## lostinthesauce (Mar 13, 2020)

Alright thanks here ya go


Model No 8837-0


----------



## tabora (Sep 6, 2018)

Why do you need a carb? I can see it in there past the missing air cleaner, and they're usually pretty easy to clean. You can see your Model 8837-0 air cleaner assembly parts here: https://www.partstree.com/models/g4...tt-portable-generator/air-cleaner-assembly-0/

Looks like you need parts 2, 3 & 4... You can also probably substitute a Briggs/Kawasaki Air Cleaner from a similar sized motor.
Here's the cover: https://www.ebay.com/itm/Generac-Po...292965?hash=item5445bd6525:g:zJMAAOSwKKZeDrrY
I think this might be the filter (can be trimmed): https://www.ebay.com/itm/1-Pair-Generac-OEM-Air-Filter-Element-0G84420151-Parts-for-GP5500-Generator/173850478022?_trkparms=aid%3D1110004%26algo%3DSPLICE.COMP%26ao%3D1%26asc%3D20200220094952%26meid%3D895a2d0575d6473faebb57ee0dd7d35d%26pid%3D100008%26rk%3D2%26rkt%3D12%26sd%3D361947292965%26itm%3D173850478022%26pmt%3D1%26noa%3D0%26pg%3D2047675%26algv%3Ddefault%26brand%3DGenerac&_trksid=p2047675.c100008.m2219
You can easily cobble up a plate to fit in there from the parts drawing. Note that there should be a solid block in front of the air inlet to the carb.


----------



## lostinthesauce (Mar 13, 2020)

Were a replacement available I would forego the hands-in-cleaner option [even with nitrile gloves] for a simple dry exchange. 

Have the filter assembly removed for start spray.
Won't stay running longer than the spray and line not clogged. Classic sat too long with no preservative in fuel. 

Thanks for input regardless.


----------



## tabora (Sep 6, 2018)

lostinthesauce said:


> Were a replacement available I would forego the hands-in-cleaner option [even with nitrile gloves] for a simple dry exchange.


 Well, if you're dead set against cleaning it:
That's a Kawasaki FG300-DSX engine and the carburetor is Part Number: 15001-2796 

One of these would likely work: https://www.russopower.com/parts/kawasaki-15001-2796


----------



## Melson (Dec 8, 2019)

Tabora's research is amazing. Can we get him to make house calls?


----------



## tabora (Sep 6, 2018)

Melson said:


> Can we get him to make house calls?


I do house calls (not for the next couple of weeks, though) but most folks outside the local area wouldn't like the mileage charges... :tango_face_wink:


----------



## lostinthesauce (Mar 13, 2020)

Your boat is recalling the bigeye fishing I used to do. Please moor that thing.


----------

